
Concrete Ship - gaogao
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concrete_ship
======
masonic
The SS Palo Alto[0] was a feature at the end of a pier at Seacliff State Beach
near Santa Cruz, California, for decades.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Palo_Alto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Palo_Alto)

